# Drum & Bass and DUBSTEP Fans FREE MIX Downloads 320kbps



## hitch420 (Mar 20, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/dnb-mixtape-30min

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/mini-drum-bass-mix

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/dubstep-mini-mix

Let me know if ya feel it


----------



## hitch420 (Mar 27, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/dnb-mixtape-30min

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/mini-drum-bass-mix

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/dubstep-mini-mix

BUMP! if ya feel it


----------



## Axelbro (Mar 27, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/music/315454-best-dubstep.html


----------



## ds1987 (Mar 27, 2010)

WHHHHHHAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT OH MY GOD DUDE!!!! top cat an all dat bro this is some heavy shit its nice im feelin it man!!!!!


----------



## hitch420 (Mar 28, 2010)

ds1987 said:


> WHHHHHHAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT OH MY GOD DUDE!!!! top cat an all dat bro this is some heavy shit its nice im feelin it man!!!!!


Cheers man should be posting another one in a few weeks but on 3 decks instead of 2


----------



## ds1987 (Mar 28, 2010)

hitch420 said:


> Cheers man should be posting another one in a few weeks but on 3 decks instead of 2



that should be interesting...what kinda decks u using, my lil brother is a DJ as well he has 2 tech 12's (industry standard) some stupid nice mixer and hes renting to own a set of banging speakers. il try to get a pic and show u his set up...but 3 decks thats just whoa lol i look forward to it go nuts with some shy fx and top cat plzz lol

peace!!


----------



## hitch420 (Mar 28, 2010)

ds1987 said:


> that should be interesting...what kinda decks u using, my lil brother is a DJ as well he has 2 tech 12's (industry standard) some stupid nice mixer and hes renting to own a set of banging speakers. il try to get a pic and show u his set up...but 3 decks thats just whoa lol i look forward to it go nuts with some shy fx and top cat plzz lol
> 
> peace!!


Hes lucky to have some techinics  and yeh man the 3rd deck arrives tuesday i cant wait  I will be playing some other rassta style tunes and maybe some more shy fx and top cat lol but im gonna be dropping a load of proper heavy tunes aswell to keep things interesting


----------



## hitch420 (Apr 5, 2010)

For you jungle fans check out a m8 of mines jungle mix
http://soundcloud.com/djpesk/dj-pesk-jungle-jams-2


----------

